# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  BILOBIL FORTE opinie

## AnnMarie

BILOBIL FORTE na dolegliwości tj.:
-osłabienie pamięci i sprawności umysłowej związanej z wiekiem;
-wspomaga w zaburzeniach krążenia mózgowego (zawroty głowy, szum w uszach), a także obwodowego (uczucie ochłodzenia kończyn, ból w czasie chodzenia).

Czy ktoś z Was stosował ten lek?
Czekam na opinie.

Pozdrawiam
Ann

----------


## plkne

Ja stosowałam przez dwa miesiące i mi strasznie po tym suty twardniały...
polecam wszystkim

----------


## kiaser

Osobiście nie miałem do czynienia, ale mój dziadek stosuje i twierdzi, że bilobil w jakimś stopniu pomaga na pamięć i koncentrację. Tego akurat nie jestem pewien ( dziadek dalej zapomina tak jak zapominał ), ale na pewno środek ten poprawia samopoczucie u ludzi i to jest chyba bardzo ważne. Jednocześnie nie jest drogi, więc można go sobie do woli kupować ( oczywiście w granicach rozsądku, suplementy też mogą zaszkodzić ). Ja go kupuję dziadkowi w aptece za grosze w łódzkiej manufakturze i naprawdę nie płacę wiele

----------


## nataniel

A ja mam dopiero 38 lat i biorę bilobil od kiedy zauważyłem u siebie problemy z koncentracją oraz snem. Suplement jak to suplement, jednemu pomoże a drugiemu nie. Mi się wydaję, że bilobil trochę mi pomaga, tak jakby łatwiej mi było skupić się na codziennych czynnościach. Cenowo też ok ( ja kupuję w aptece za grosze w knurowie na witosa )

----------


## turmbisz

To co wy robicie, że w wieku 40 lat macie już problemy z koncentracją? Moja babcia w wieku 70+ stosuje bilobil i jest zadowolona z efektów. Szczerze mówiąc to mam wrażenie, że faktycznie jej to pomaga. Jest mniej roztargniona i twierdzi, że łatwiej jej się czyta gazetę. Cenowo rzeczywiście ten bilobil wychodzi bardzo korzystnie, ja też kupuję w aptece za grosze w knurowie na witosa

----------


## Czarosław

Mam rdzeniowy zanik mięśni i problemy z krążeniem (zimne kończyny). Oprócz tego, że poprawia krążenie obwodowe, poprawiła się pamięć. I to właśnie jest lek dla takich osób jak i starszych. Zanim jednak zacząłem go stosować, kontaktowałem się najpierw z lekarzami od naczyniówki z pełnym opisem mojej choroby - i potwierdzili skuteczność działania w takich przypadkach. U innych osób (nie posiadających problemów z krążeniem) może nie działać.

----------


## Mclain

Bilobil jest ok, ale raczej prewencyjnie. Ogólnie czytałam, że ten intense 120 mg może być nieco mocniejszy, ale pamiętajcie że to nadal suplement. Ja bym raczej skupił się na jakimś systemie nauki czy też technice. Polecam na przykład afirmacje mp3 do nauki, albo hipnozę Hipnosencja do szybkiego uczenia się. Możliwości jest naprawdę wiele, nie tylko leki  :Wink:

----------


## Bohdan

> Bilobil jest ok, ale raczej prewencyjnie. Ogólnie czytałam, że ten intense 120 mg może być nieco mocniejszy, ale pamiętajcie że to nadal suplement. Ja bym raczej skupił się na jakimś systemie nauki czy też technice. Polecam na przykład afirmacje mp3 do nauki, albo hipnozę Hipnosencja do szybkiego uczenia się. Możliwości jest naprawdę wiele, nie tylko leki



Bilobil jest lekie, ma taką rejestrację, tak wiec w przypadku kazdego leku producent bierze prawną odpowiedzialność za skuteczność leku, takze tego pochodzenia roślinnego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też polecam hipnozę do nauki. Jeden mój wykładowca powiedział kiedyś, że 90% leków bez recepty to albo cukier i wapno  :Wink:  albo placebo, albo tyle substancji czynnej co kot napłakał. Szczególnie te na poprawę nastroju itd. Jeśli na przykład z hipnozą ustalisz sobie jakiś cel i przekonasz się do niego, to nie ma mowy żeby nie było sukcesu.

----------


## Kingaaaaaaa

Uważam ten produkt za kompletną porażke… wziełam całe opakowanie i nie zauważyłam u siebie żadnej różnicy w samopoczuciu. Jedyny produkt z tej kategorii, który polecam to Ginkoflav Forte marki olimp.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie dajcie się oszukiwać. To kit. Brałem przez prawie 2 lata w nadziei, że zniknie mi szum w uszach, bo na to był polecany. Efekt - ZERO. To zwykłe oszustwo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

na każdego działa inaczej, mnie pomaga.
biorąc dwa lata i nie widząc w miedzyczasie poprawy szukałbym innego leku.
krytykować każdy może, życie jest zbyt krótkie żeby je sobie zatruwać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uważam ten produkt za kompletną porażke… wziełam całe opakowanie i nie zauważyłam u siebie żadnej różnicy w samopoczuciu. Jedyny produkt z tej kategorii, który polecam to Ginkoflav Forte marki olimp.


Polecić jak sama twierdzisz,że nie pomaga? może piszesz żeby pisać i zaaśmiecać forum.

----------

